# Looking for RV Repairman



## InPursuit (Jun 29, 2008)

Does anybody know of a good RV repairman other than Carpenters Camper, Iam having some 12volt/converter problems. Thanks


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

You may not be looking for an actual business, but my wife works at Camping World in Gulf Breeze and she provides top notch service. They fix problems created by other people/businesses daily.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

InPursuit said:


> Does anybody know of a good RV repairman other than Carpenters Camper, Iam having some 12volt/converter problems. Thanks


A Neighbor owns a mobile rv repair buisness, ill get his number and give it to you.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

The name of his buisness is Afforadable rv repair 723-0007 or 512-4157 ask for Jack or Rick.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Tell him Joe sent you.


----------



## InPursuit (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks Joe


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

No problem, Jack is a good guy he will do you right. He owns the buisness.


----------

